# Hamstring training



## Elvia1023

Here is a good video on hamstring training. All common sense but goes over things very well.


The Most Effective Way to Train HAMSTRINGS | Training Science Explained - YouTube


----------



## Elvia1023

This should have gone in the training section  Please move if you notice it. Thanks


----------



## squatster

Good video 
Biggest thing on hams is kill them each time.
Once you feel the burn - keep going
Just my to cents


----------



## Concreteguy

Elvia1023 said:


> This should have gone in the training section  Please move if you notice it. Thanks


----------



## ASHOP

HAMSTRINGS are a big focus for me right now. Really trying to bring my HAMS and GLUTES up to par.


----------



## Elvia1023

ASHOP said:


> HAMSTRINGS are a big focus for me right now. Really trying to bring my HAMS and GLUTES up to par.



Me too. When I am sat down my hams look huge but stood up (leg bent slightly) they seem to disappear  I have definitely made improvements though so it's better than nothing.


----------



## ASHOP

Elvia1023 said:


> Me too. When I am sat down my hams look huge but stood up (leg bent slightly) they seem to disappear  I have definitely made improvements though so it's better than nothing.



I have brought mine up quite a bit but I still have some un-even development from right to left leg. I had a serious right leg injury years back that I think could be a culprit. I have been using an Iso Lateral Hammer strength standing hamstring ands its made a great difference lately.


----------



## Elvia1023

ASHOP said:


> I have brought mine up quite a bit but I still have some un-even development from right to left leg. I had a serious right leg injury years back that I think could be a culprit. I have been using an Iso Lateral Hammer strength standing hamstring ands its made a great difference lately.



Sounds like it's the injury. I have been fine with injuries (legs) but have dislocated my knee cap very badly. I started getting some knee pain after that. 

My old gym had that machine and I loved it. Although my current gym has 2 standing leg curl machines and both are good. They are both very old but do the job. It's an old school gym full of a mixture of new and old. It also has 2 seated leg curl and 2 lying leg curl machines but out of the 4 only 1 is any good for me. They bought a new seated leg curl and I can't fit in it and it feels like an injury ready to happen when I try to.

My other gym which I am leaving soon has a cybex seated leg curl and it's the best I have ever used. I can destroy myself on it without worrying about my lower back. Equipment can definitely make a difference. I have started doing stiff leg deadlifts as well so that will help. My lower back can take them now (hopefully ). They have improved a lot so I should be happy but for the amount of abuse I have put them through you would expect a lot better 

Gonna join my old gym again soon so I will be able to use that hammer strength standing ham curl machine again.


----------



## ASHOP

I like the one that has a weight stack on each side. I train at another gym that has a plate loaded one and its no where near as smooth.


----------



## Stevensmith

Hamstring training is really useful for the runners and other sportsman. I really appreciate your video and Hamstring training.


----------



## grizz

I've been working on hamstrings without hammering my low back. With all the deadlifts, squats, cleans, and other stuff, my low back is usually over it by the time i get to RDLs or good mornings. I should probably just find a different gym that has a hamstring curl machine lol.


----------



## Stevensmith

Guys,

Is it true can Hemp Oil really cure cancer?


----------



## Victory

Good video. I always try to use a stiff leg deadlift variation and a leg curl variation every leg workout.


----------



## striffe

grizz said:


> I've been working on hamstrings without hammering my low back. With all the deadlifts, squats, cleans, and other stuff, my low back is usually over it by the time i get to RDLs or good mornings. I should probably just find a different gym that has a hamstring curl machine lol.



Your gym doesn't have a leg curl machine? You need a new gym. You can try them on a decline bench with a db. Or even lying flat on the floor. Either way is good.


----------



## danieltx

striffe said:


> Your gym doesn't have a leg curl machine? You need a new gym. You can try them on a decline bench with a db. Or even lying flat on the floor. Either way is good.



Buying an ankle strap you can attach to a cable-pulley setup is another idea.

It's rare to find gyms with singe leg curl machines these days and that's what I did so I could put standing single leg curls in my routine.


----------



## ASHOP

danieltx said:


> Buying an ankle strap you can attach to a cable-pulley setup is another idea.
> 
> It's rare to find gyms with singe leg curl machines these days and that's what I did so I could put standing single leg curls in my routine.



Stiff legged deadlifts are a great tool to use especially if your gym doesn't have direct hamstring equipment.


----------



## Elvia1023

ASHOP said:


> Stiff legged deadlifts are a great tool to use especially if your gym doesn't have direct hamstring equipment.



I agree. Although it's very strange for a gym not to have any type (standing, seated, lying) of leg curl machine. I would definitely agree with join a better gym. As posted above you can do them with db's or cables with attachment (ankle strap). I used to do the later lying down away from the machine and they are a killer exercise. Although for someone with a bad lower back like me I make very good use of different varaitions of leg curl machines. As the video stated I think a great (well more optimal) hamstring workout should consist of a SLD and curl variation.


----------



## w8tlifterty

Victory said:


> Good video. I always try to use a stiff leg deadlift variation and a leg curl variation every leg workout.



This.

I've recently switched to a snatch grip stiff leg.... loving it.


----------



## AGGRO

Good tips. I do the same. I like heavy db stiff leg dl's. My fav curl machine is the seated version.


----------



## odin

I improved mine when I started really increasing the intensity on different curl machines. I do that with going to failure then using partials and static holds. I prefer training each leg separately on all curl machines.


----------



## SURGE

I like this guys vids. A combo of science and common sense. I really like sumo stance leg press for hamstrings. I always try to do a stiff leg deadlift in the week but can't go heavy these days. I will start doing more leg curls.


----------



## Viking

Informative video which confirms what I think most of us already knew. I try to do a stiff and bent leg movement and do the same for calves and quads as well. You can't beat some stiff leg deadlifts but these days I usually go with db's instead of a barbell. My favorite bent leg movement depends on the machine but usually seated leg curls.


----------

